# Chuck it all and start anew?



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi peeps.
As some of you know my grow has really had some problems that I have never faced before. I want to throw in the towel and get a new towel. It would be helpful it I knew what I had done wrong. I will post a picture of the problems.

I had not used cal mag in any of my prior grows and started after this one went south. How often do I use it?

I have used FFOF for years, i wonder if i got some that was not right or something...anyway.....here comes the questions.

I am interested in making my own soil, but i am old and can't lift anything heavier then a 5 gal smart pot full of dirt and plant. I have finished wonderful organic compost. I don't want to haul in a huge amount for my small grow, that is why i use ffof, however, i want more for my plants.

I have read NC's recipe but it is huge! I could maybe buy a new composter that turns so i could mix in that? I can't turn it ...what a wimp.

Any ideas of soil making for me? or what the heck i should do?





​


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Rosebud, sorry to hear about your problems this grow, i too have felt like just throwing certain plants into the hash bin and starting over, sometimes its all you can do, as for your soil mix i cannot help, but i for the Cal/Mag question, i usually add 2-3 ml per gallon of water every feeding, it seems to work fine for me.

Good luck with your ladies.


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't do an organic super soil but i do mix my own neutral soil using MG Seed Starter, Perlite and Lime. I make small batches and use the Kitty litter buckets. These>>>


Maybe you cld use 5 gallon buckets to do a "down sized" version of a super soil?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Rose, this a SS recipe broken down into smaller batches that I received from a member here.

You can also just keep amending your soil after each grow. That is what I do outside.



> -Supersoil_Recipe-
> 
> 8- Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae
> (i.e. Roots Organic or Bio Biz lite)
> ...


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune Rosebud, I as well have used the FFOF and it seemed fantastic until about the second week of flower and my leaves started to curl and I found dead, dry sopts on many of them. The bud ended up being good but I could tell they wernt healthy like in veg. Someone suggested it might have been that I didnt add lime to my FFOF so now I just went to HD and had to buy a 50lb bag of lime.. In which it would take me YEARS to use all that. I am thinking I might have went a bit over board on the nutes torword the end. This time I would like to keep it as natural as possible so I am looking into organic nutes. Anyways.. Those colas dont look that bad although pics can be decieveing I know. Good luck and sorry to hear about the misfortune.. I wish I could be more of a help. Hero


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2011)

Rose it doesn't really look like a calMag issue to me but I suck at diagnosing this stuff. How many weeks are those ladies in flower now? If you only had a cpl weeks left I wldn't say don't sweat it.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2011)

the pic of the really bad leaves is brand new into flower..2 weeks or so. The trainwreck in the back looks the best, she is bout done. 
Here is a pic of satori. See that bud of the month up there...clone of her. This satori is sicky of the month.



​


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see any problems with plant number 2 at all. Plant 1, honestly doesn't look bad enough to start changing all that much. I also have a compost pile and I mix my own soil. I add some epsome salt when I mix my soil. No Cal/Mag issues. I rarely mix up more than 5 gal at a time.


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it might be a ph issue


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2011)

I checked my ph for the first time ever when this problem started and it was (the runoff) 7.2. I am organic and have never had to worry about ph. I use organic soil and organic nutes and make my own tea sometimes...it isn't all the plants 4 are affected, 3 are normal. I just feel that something had to happen in the packaged soil i used. i can't figure out anything else.
I have never been a heavy nute user.

Duck, i have a garbage can full of used soil fox farm. If I went and threw the 1/18 of your mixture in that and some of my good compost (how much?) and let it set for a month, would it be good to go?

Umbra, would I have to ph the above after it sets?

Thanks you guys... i love my peeps. thanks!~


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

> Duck, i have a garbage can full of used soil fox farm. If I went and threw the 1/18 of your mixture in that and some of my good compost (how much?) and let it set for a month, would it be good to go?



That is pretty much how I do it on my OD grow sites. The grow sites seem to produce better each year.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2011)

would you use it indoors?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope your not gonna chuck it Rose, give it some time and see.

we have all seen what you can do....  BPOTM :icon_smile: 

so dont try and change too much at once. 

Good Luck


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 7, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> I think it might be a ph issue



Ding Ding. Maybe a K defiency also. Kelp meal is critical in organic.

Dont make Subcools recipe. Follow mine and you will never look back. You can get the stuff locally, just call around. Bet its easier than you think. Yes on a composter. Costco has a nice one.

Get the stuff, get it cooking. You can see the power it holds in my other journals and pics. Show you another one here in the coming months.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Rose-

Have you only used your compost or have you supplemented with other teas?  I remember you had a nitrogen deficiency earlier, but that looks more like phosphorous def imo in that 2nd pic.

Also- I know there's a lot of talk about cal/mag and using dolomite lime.  If you have high ph water, my understanding is that the lime doesn't do too much after the initial reactions.  If you're not using a more acidic tea then you need to add cal/mag is a soluable form as the lime won't break down if there's not a "reaction" to acidity.

But if 3 out of 4 are doing well, maybe it's just a picky plant.  I've had some that I couldn't get right no matter what I did, even using a supersoil base.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2011)

I have supplemented with other teas. But....

I have been reading and I have a bit of a chip on  my shoulder about nutes and I need to re think that. My soil must not be as good as i thought. I think I have been starving my plants. I am going to up my nutes now and start building my own soil for future grows. 

Thanks each of you for your thoughts and help. I will not chuck it all...but i am going to up my nutes and I need to remember it was pretty hot in there, the plants whole flowering life, i don't know how much temp has to do with it as I usually don't grow in the hot summer. So... I either have had beginners luck for three or years and it has run out, or i should not starve plants in the hot summer.
thanks for listening.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 11, 2011)

For future use that SS recipe, I would skip the bloodmeal and in the smaller batch size ad about 15 oz of soybean meal (for N that burns a longer time) instead plus 10 oz of kelpmeal (for alot of goodies). I use pretty much the same stuff indoors and re-ammend every grow. Ive been skipping the epsom salts on the reammendment though. I give the soil alot of molasses and feel theres more than enough mag there. I use an 18 gallon round walmart tote to mix up small batches and dump them into a 32 gal garbage can to cook.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 11, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ding Ding. Maybe a K defiency also. Kelp meal is critical in organic.
> 
> Dont make Subcools recipe. Follow mine and you will never look back. You can get the stuff locally, just call around. Bet its easier than you think. Yes on a composter. Costco has a nice one.
> 
> Get the stuff, get it cooking. You can see the power it holds in my other journals and pics. Show you another one here in the coming months.



Where is the thread for this mix? Cant find it


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 11, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Where is the thread for this mix? Cant find it



Page 4

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54332


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

